# Need Advice on Vew-do Balance Boards for snowboarding



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone use a vew-do balance board that could give me advice on which board and rock to start with? 

I Started snowboarding last winter - only got out a few times. Need to gain more confidence on riding and switching edges quickly - and not catching! These boards are supposed to help with balance, heel-toe, carving, edges & switching, not to mention there is an add-on you can get for more exercise that is supposed to help strengthen and condition for the season....

Having a hard time deciding which is best for my snowboarding level - i want one that works for beginners but also can easily upgrade rocks for more advanced techniques. I used to skateboard, so it would be fun to ollie and kickflip and do some 360's again too!

I was looking at the Indy, Flow and Zippy. I like the Indy and flow deck cuts best, as they seem to mimic the shape of a snowboard the best. While the zippy rock seems to be best for learning toe-heel, carving, and switching edges, I'm not a fan of the zippy board's shape - seems like it is best suited for surfing more than snowboarding!

Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated!

Here is their website:
Vew-Do Balance Boards, Balance Board Exercise Training Equipment

Thanks in advance!
Valerie

PS new here, and as I've just gotten into this sport, I'm sure I'll be posting more! So Aside I'd also just like to say hello!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, if you are handy just build one. Here are some instructions: How to build a balance board


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I am aware of the diy options & I'm handy....I just don't want to put the time into it, i'm too busy!  Not to mention, the "rocks" they supply seem like it would be more efficient for dealing with riding on the edges....as well as the additions available for different exercises you can do. So again, any thoughts into which would be best for a snowboarder would be most helpful!  Through researching online, I'm leaning towards the Indy though! I don't mind spending some $ on this if it'll help me when time comes to hit the slopes (can't come fast enuf)!!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

You might find it surprising but what really works best for "riding on edges" is in fact a set of stairs. Stand on a step facing up the stairs with just the balls of your feet (right behind your toes) on the very edge. You will need to bend your knees and crouch as you would when riding on your toe edge. Now try and balance so you don't bail down the stairs. You will feel the burn in your quads and your balance will improve significantly better than any balance board can give you. Try rocking back and forward as you would on your snowboard just on the balls of your feet. Just try it, you will know what I mean when you do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks slaughter, already doing that one - its a great exercise!  I'm actually doing like 3 sets of like 20 right now.

But I think I really need to "feel" the motion - and the board should definitely help w/ balance....did u look at the rocks they have on that site - some of them are supposed to mimic riding on your edge. And the shape of the board is curved very similar (but shorter of course) to that of an SB....U really think that it won't help or isn't worth using? Just seems like I could get a lot of use out of it...to stay in shape, for fun, to mimic snowboarding and skateboarding...I used to skate so I thought it would also be fun to just do some stationary ollies, 360's, and kickflips too  

Here's a little excerpt on how the boards can help snowboarders....if you get a chance to check it out...lemme know what you think...i know its off the site that sells them, but it seems to make a lot of sense....

Snowboarding Balance Boards, VewDo - The Snowboarding Balance Board


So I went out boarding about 4 or 5 times last year....the best runs I had were my second time out way up north (i'm in chicago) near the UP - Powderhorn it was...I did amazing! But the next day we were at a different place, conditions were crappy and really icy...and i didn't do well...even people I was with who have been riding for years were having trouble! But after that day, I "lost it" - maybe because I bombed out and caught my edge, lol...i just want to be really prepared for the season...and feel like this will get me to understand the basics again....i can do turning leafs, over and over, lol and look like an idiot spinning down the mountain...really need to learn to switch edges MUCH quicker...once I get that down, and get in shape my muscles won't burn out so fast, I'll feel better about all this i think!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, that is pretty neat! I personally use this as an offseason trainer http://www.tierneyrides.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! I have seen those, never thought about that as an option till now!! How close does it feel to riding, and do you think that it would help me get better at carving? Or as a beginner, would it be best to start w/ the balance board (IN a perfect world, I'd probably be able to buy both)

The balance board is a little less in price, and is nice to be able to do at home at any time...hmm decisions decisions! lol.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> Nice! I have seen those, never thought about that as an option till now!! How close does it feel to riding, and do you think that it would help me get better at carving? Or as a beginner, would it be best to start w/ the balance board (IN a perfect world, I'd probably be able to buy both)
> 
> The balance board is a little less in price, and is nice to be able to do at home at any time...hmm decisions decisions! lol.


Unlike a traditional longboard, you need to use the EXACT same muscles and balance as you would on a snowboard. The first year I used it resulted in an unbelievable first run of the snow season. It was as though I had never stopped riding at all. People had come up to me asking if it was my first day of the season and where I had been riding (it was Nov 3 lol). The only thing that sucks is trying to STOP it


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Damn that looks fun! I have a Sector 9 longboard I cruise around on, but it does not turn sharp like that. I have been using my 4 meter kite to pull myself along on the long board to get used to it for kite snowboarding!


Oh, it FEELS like snowboarding. I have some conventional longboards and sure you turn them kind of like a snowboard. However, the T-board requires good snowboard posture (knees bent; sitting on your quads) and you turn by dipping your knees and rotating your body. It has a "floating" feeling to it and while it looks difficult, it feels more stable than a longboard at high speeds (no wobbly front end, etc). You can really dip deep on this board making it feel like your digging into snow. I really want to power slide this thing like my snowboards but I'm a little nervous trying to slide out my rear wheel on concrete (feels too grabby for me). The board itself is truly directional meaning the rear wheel is stationary while the front truck rotates slightly sort of like a motorcycle or bike. There are even small "squares" on the top of the deck to point out where your "bindings" would be placed if it were a snowboard. I thought sky hooks would be a good idea on this board (like the freebord) but this thing rides so stable it hooks are pointless. You do not kick it like a conventional longboard. Instead you need to skate as you would on a snowboard. You feet are placed sideways on the board like a snowboard instead of more forward like a longboard.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I cheaped out and got the Eurothane wheels which picked up speed NOW when going down a hill. The Indy wheels are larger and made out of the same rubber as the tires used on the Indy 500. This is for tackling steep hills you would not even consider on a longboard. From some of the opinions of people that have used the Indys is that while they are great for the steeps they wear out fairly quickly and are awful on flat areas. Their solution was to actaully utilize the Indy wheel on the back truck and the Eurothane on the front truck which seemed to somehow work well for them. I also got the 38" board so I rotated the rear truck in the other direction making it feel more like the larger board. In hindsight I would have purchased the larger board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys this t-board looks fantastic, but i'm not sure i should spend that much right now...I just came across this Flowboard. Some sites list it as a toy, and others as a hybrid and off season trainer. Do you guys know anything about these? How close do they mimic carving, and do you think that it would be a good lower cost alt. to the t-board? I think i might end up killing myself on a T...not to mention i used to skate so it might be a happy medium! Seems like it might help move edge to edge just as good....OR is this flow thing a totally dumb toy for kids? 

thoughts? thanks! 

Flowboards Flowlab Store Flowboards


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have one improved my balance alot


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Flowboard? Hell, I can't even stand on one (found out the hard way at Sportcheck...totally embarrassing lol). To make matters worse you can buy them at places like Zellers (sort of like a smaller version of Walmart up here) so I don't knooowwwww.... Look on Ebay for a cheaper T-board but in the same breath, sign up for the T-board website as they are ALWAYS having huge sales on (like $99 T-boards, etc).


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

in all honesty then, for someone who's only gone out riding a few times, and have almost forgotten my lessons, lol...do you think that I would be able to ride a T???? I wish there was something i could use for flat and medium hills...(NO really steep hills near me really...i'm in Chicago! And i'm not hitting a skate park w/ all the teenagers either!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

u can learn..u can do whatever u want..dont question yourself


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> u can learn..u can do whatever u want..dont question yourself


100% correct. Fear is your only barrier to greater things. Edmonton is quite flat. You wouldn't look for the same pitch riding a wheeled board that you would a snow slope. You would want to start off on a road that has a barely noticeable angle. Look for where the storm drains are located and follow the line. The t-board website will even send out demo boards if you would rather try it out first. You just need to cover the shipping.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Just thought I'd share....I pulled the trigger and ordered the T-Board over the weekend - they are having an October Blowout which ends tonight. Got the new 36" deck w/ the Urethane wheels for $125. Can't wait till it comes this week!!!  I decided to go w/ this instead of the balance board....i hope I grasp the hang of it sooner than later! Thanks again for suggesting this board...been debating on getting it for weeks - then this sale came on and i couldn't resist!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> Just thought I'd share....I pulled the trigger and ordered the T-Board over the weekend - they are having an October Blowout which ends tonight. Got the new 36" deck w/ the Urethane wheels for $125. Can't wait till it comes this week!!!  I decided to go w/ this instead of the balance board....i hope I grasp the hang of it sooner than later! Thanks again for suggesting this board...been debating on getting it for weeks - then this sale came on and i couldn't resist!


Lol, just standing on it will work out your balance. Tierney always throws in sales like that so congrats. There is a very short learning curve with the board at first (trying to balance it and getting your turns down) but after a short while you'll be amazed at how close this board is to a snowboard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

cool thanks for the tips! Will let you know how it goes - may need more tips after this weekend!  I have some small subtle inclines I can start out on...might even do some video of me so i can see my progression.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> cool thanks for the tips! Will let you know how it goes - may need more tips after this weekend!  I have some small subtle inclines I can start out on...might even do some video of me so i can see my progression.



Lol, careful! With those Uerothane wheels even subtle inclines you pick up speed damn fast.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I will, thanks! I read though they are easier to powerslide on...I actually emailed Kurt, and he suggested the 36" board w/ the Urethanes...I read that the rubber wheels are tough to get moving on when on slight inclines and flat roads...I definitely plan on wearing some kneepads and wrist guards! Will start out on my driveway and in my neigborhood and go from there!  I should probably wear a helmet too...still need to get one for the winter.

*I hear that they are coming out w/ big air pumped tires for dirt and grass...can't wait to try those out too...we have some awesome steep grassy hills around here I'd like to take this board on once I'm comfortable riding it....I'm sure I'll catch on!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> I will, thanks! I read though they are easier to powerslide on...I actually emailed Kurt, and he suggested the 36" board w/ the Urethanes...I read that the rubber wheels are tough to get moving on when on slight inclines and flat roads...I definitely plan on wearing some kneepads and wrist guards! Will start out on my driveway and in my neigborhood and go from there!  I should probably wear a helmet too...still need to get one for the winter.
> 
> *I hear that they are coming out w/ big air pumped tires for dirt and grass...can't wait to try those out too...we have some awesome steep grassy hills around here I'd like to take this board on once I'm comfortable riding it....I'm sure I'll catch on!



You will definatley get a lot of comments on your board. Not too many people are used to seeing a 2 wheeled longboard. I just bought some Bones Red bearings off Ebay and as soon as I get them in they are going on the T-board (I just want to be able to get further on the board with as few kicks as possible to extend the carving time). Just remember this is not your typical longboard so you don't kick off the same way. You skate it like you would a snowboard; for me that means I kick off with my rear leg BEHIND the board, front foot at a 15 degree angle like in a binding. Also take your time with it at first. My friend tried to skate my T-board and tried to use it like a longboard against my advice. This resulted in him falling backwards off the board cracking his elbow on the pavement. This broke a chunk of bone off which now floats in his arm and he goes to physiotherapy. Then again he had no board experience period so don't let that spook you. As far as power sliding is concerned, I don't know how to power slide even a longboard (not like on a snowboard where I can do some serious powersliding). Lol, I just jump off the board and start running fast although since the Rogue race recently I discovered how well grass can slow you down in a pinch!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

ugh i can't take it i hope it comes sooner than later! I have wrist guards and knee pads but now your making me consider elbow pads too! Which i never bought for snowboarding because i just caught myself w/ my hands instead...

I read that you can stop by doing some deep carves or 180 turns...I think powersliding will take a lot of practice for me and probably won't get that right away - i hear it is pretty tough and not really like being on snow in that respect. I'm sure I'll be doing plenty of running of this thing myself though! 

As for Bearings...I am sure that I won't need any new bearings at least till I'm used to the ride. I've been doing a ton of reading on this board and I am definitely not going to ride this like anything other than I would on a snowboard...to me that is the whole point of buying this - so I can grasp the basics of carving - and in the case of this board, pumping and switching edges. Just based on looking at, it would seem pretty dumb to put your feet on it like a skateboard or longboard.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> Just based on looking at, it would seem pretty dumb to put your feet on it like a skateboard or longboard.


Yep! 

If you want to do power slides I would have to recommend picking up puck or slider gloves.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

If you want bearings, just go to any longboard shop, and pick up stuff like Mini Logo's or Bones Reds. Stay away from ceramic bearings, unless you're doing high speed racing type stuff. 

PS: Make your own slide gloves. Way cheaper, and lasts longer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool thanks again for all the tips guys! I read that you can make your own slide gloves w/ a puck, lots of duct tape and some gardening gloves! I'm sure that's what i'll end up doing...even though they'll probably look pretty dumb - but i don't really care about how i look!  I care about being a better rider!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

actually how would wrist guards work with powersliding? Would I not be able to bend my wrist how I want to? OR is it more about protecting fingers too?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't wear wrist guards. You shouldn't even be putting your wrist out catch yourself anyway, and if you do, the slide puck will be slippery enough to have your arm slide out from under you. If you want help making slide gloves check out Silverfish Longboarding - The Longboard Skateboard Community - Front Page They have a TON of resources to help you out with anything longboard/non-longboarding related. And I have pics of my own slide gloves that I made too if you want to see them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

so you don't suggest wearing wrist guards for regular riding? Like when I am just getting started? Hopefully by wed!  ?

I was on that forum earlier today thats where I saw the puck diy thing. Great threads in there....oh Damn i'm stoked!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

My standpoint is no. Don't wear the wrist guards, because that's basically what the purpose of slide gloves are for. And having the wrist guards will stiffen your wrist up, which means if you fall, you're going to break your arm, as opposed to just having your arm wash out from under you. But that's just what I experienced.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Jess, you will have to guide me through Longboard slides sometime!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

How is the balance aspect of these things? It seems that with two central wheels it would be alot harder to keep balance compared to snowboarding.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

xevi89 said:


> How is the balance aspect of these things? It seems that with two central wheels it would be alot harder to keep balance compared to snowboarding.


Nah, the balance is actually really good. Personally I can now stand on the T-board at a dead stop without tipping it over. To do that you need to be in a proper snowboard stance, knees bent and weight focused over your quads. This is key because to turn the board you need to initiate your turns like a snowboard. Let's put it to you this way. On opening day last year up here, which was November 3rd, I strapped into my snowboard and leaned into some serious technical turns cold. Normally I need to warm up for a week or two to re-orientate my balance. I had the liftie ask me where I had been riding before that day because he found it hard to believe I would ride like that on my first run. I really owe that to the T-board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> hey guys this t-board looks fantastic, but i'm not sure i should spend that much right now...I just came across this Flowboard. Some sites list it as a toy, and others as a hybrid and off season trainer. Do you guys know anything about these? How close do they mimic carving, and do you think that it would be a good lower cost alt. to the t-board? I think i might end up killing myself on a T...not to mention i used to skate so it might be a happy medium! Seems like it might help move edge to edge just as good....OR is this flow thing a totally dumb toy for kids?
> 
> thoughts? thanks!
> 
> Flowboards Flowlab Store Flowboards


Flowboard:
Great concept, horribly executed.
As you may know from skating, wheels and bearings are expensive. The flowboard requires 24 of each (6 sets of wheels and 6 sets of bearings) This is obvoiusly very expensive, so flow labs put THE WORLDS SHITTYIST wheels and bearings on the board. The result: cheap price, terrible useage. The board is fun as hell to carve on, and its alot like snowboarding, but due to the shit wheels and shit bearings, you can only carve down like 45 degree slopes. The board is just to slow do do ANYTHING on it unless you have a ridiculously steep and long hill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

cool - yeah i did look into the flows but it didn't seem worth it - I gave up on that one quickly after I read more about em...and it kind of gives me that toy feeling because I've seen them at Sports Authority. Wasn't quite what I was wanting anyways. Since the T's went on Sale, my boyfriend and I took advantage and each got one!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, I bought some Reds bearings and put them on the T-Board (the t-board only uses 4 bearings as opposed to the 8 that a regular longboard uses, which means buying one pack of bearings will last you a very long time). I took the t-board out onto the flat street in front of my house and kicked off. Wow! Very impressed with the difference between the Reds and the stock Abec 5s!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Got my board yesterday afternoon, was out on it for about an hour or so....caught on easily - i need steeper inclines now! I think the bearings i have right now will be fine...but I have to fix my back wheel! I didn't realize it till after i rode, but its kinda crooked. Have to loosen and straighten it up! I wonder if it was straight already though, and I knocked it over from riding though...hmm....damn i need to find better hills near me! This thing rocks tho can't wait to ride more this weekend! woo hoo!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> Got my board yesterday afternoon, was out on it for about an hour or so....caught on easily - i need steeper inclines now! I think the bearings i have right now will be fine...but I have to fix my back wheel! I didn't realize it till after i rode, but its kinda crooked. Have to loosen and straighten it up! I wonder if it was straight already though, and I knocked it over from riding though...hmm....damn i need to find better hills near me! This thing rocks tho can't wait to ride more this weekend! woo hoo!


Bloody hell, you caught on that board quick! Keep riding it and you will see the huge difference when your on the snow. I know that my front wheel is a bit off (that would be the one that in fact moves) but no changes in actual riding. You can even customize the ride after. For instance, the back wheel (truck) I removed and turned it to face the other way. What this does is allows you to actually widen your stance making it ride more like the 42" board they also have for sale. You can also pick up a different rubber bushing (that ugly large blue one on the front truck) with either a stiffer or a weaker one to tweak your turns (the blue is meant as a generic, all purpose one). And if you do find a problem with your board Kurt Tierney will work to sort it out as quick as possible (thank god that it is still a really small outfit). I'm stoked I've got a fellow T-boarder on this site and as you can see, the damn board is addictive. Even standing on it in your living room works out your balance so you can use it in the winter as well when your off the mountain. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure how well I've REALLY caught on yet. I can turn and ride and even pump and move a bit on flats but I still have a ways to go where I am carver properly. Definitely can tell the difference when I think in terms of riding a snowboard though, and can feel my muscles working the way they should...but i still can't switch quick enuf to keep the momentum going on flat or low inclines...I'll get better I'm sure! I knew from reading all the stuff about it that i just have to put my feet at the 15 deg. angle and ride it like a snowboard and i knew i'd be up quickly....been kinda "dropping" into my steep driveway for quick speed, then just ride down the street and keep trying to stay moving....we have to go find some places near us to ride. I'm gonna email kurt about that, as ironically enough, I am less than 5 miles away from Tierney's home in the N. Chicago burbs so that isn't a problem....they actually accidentally sent my boyfriend who also ordered a board, the 36 instead of the 38. I got the 36...2 inch different doesn't seem like it would matter much to me though so i'm gonna stick w/ the 36. 

You know, I had a feeling that one of the wheels were supposed to move! (should i be able to "side slip" or ride kinda sideways w/ this thing? I think that the front wheel is tight I do not think it moved at all!!! Do I need to loosen it? How can i fix? I am going to get out on my board after work for sure!

lol my boyfriend keeps yelling at me cuz i have the board in my living room (yep i was totally trying to just balance on it too), and I keep hopping on it in my bare feet (dumb i know) to kinda skoot into the kitchen...he's waiting for me to break an ankle or run over my feet! Made me laugh, thought I'd share that one! 

I can't wait to get better on this board, I can definitely see how it will help my snowboarding. Glad to have someone else to talk about the t-board on here also...I tried to join the x-boarding message board a few times, and I can't seem to get approved...oh well...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah! The front wheel is supposed to turn but it is also supposed to be kind of tight too. It may be hard to move by hand but your body weight will actually move it when you lean into your turns. The rubber bushing on the front wheel (the one that turns; the T-board is directional) is what gives you all the resistance to move the wheel by hand. So if you weigh a lot like I do (205 pounds) then a stiffer bushing would be better and if you are quite light, then maybe a weaker bushing (causes the wheel to turn with less resistance). To carve on the board ride it just like a snowboard. Initiate your turns by using textbook snowboard turns (rotate the head, shoulders etc in the direction you want to turn in and the board will turn). There are little squares on the top of your deck which are, in the opinion of Tierney, where your bindings would normally be located. Bend your knees and get low and centered...you will totally feel that burning sensation in your quads. In no time at all you will feel like you just ran several runs at your local resort.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

ahh yes thanks for those tips...i think the blue bushing one is fine...but if after today i find it hard to turn, i'll get the "weaker" bushing. I read about the little squares, didn't see what that was all about, maybe i'm blind....will look again...but i think for the most part, my feet were just behind the screws. I keep wanting to put my back foot on the tail tho...which I'll do sometimes to do a 180 or something...but for the most part, i'm keeping in my snowboarding stance....feels right. Believe me I felt the quads burnin' yesterday!  More time will tell if i need to make adjustments.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Bones Reds are wicked bearings. If you want them to last even longer, just clean them. And it takes about a year of hard use to go through one pack, so I can only imagine how much longer they will last with cleaning. Do te t-boards have different shaped bushings, or do you guys use longboard ones?


----------

